# drug induced or organic? psychosis



## closetome (Nov 16, 2006)

My psychosis was not a typical drug induced psychosis as it lasted about 3 months before it started to get better and I?ve read that drug induced ones usually last for days or weeks.....but does that mean that it was not cause by drugs?
For four years my mind had been accustomed to heavy weed and alcohol use and then four years down the line I gave it two hits of amphetamine and then the next week plied it with alcohol and weed again. There?s a medical reason why you can?t do this right......
I guess what I?m saying is how much was this to do with drugs?...kind of thing........ 
i'm pretty hundred percent sure it was 75 percent to with the drugs but just wanted your opinion as I've read something that amphetimines don't agree with 4 years of dopamine being built by the weed or sumthing like that
My personal explination for what happened to me is that I gave my nervous system conflicting messages so it with drew itself for protection kind of thing....>>??

peace!


----------

